# Damean X Lavander



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok so I finally got my beeding tank set up a new way. Instead of a bear bottom, I have black sand so I could have some live plants instead of fake. (I chose black so my male could find the white eggs against the sand, when there is eggs in there of course) 

I've been conditioning Damean(my male) for almost 2 weeks and Lavander(my female) for a week and a half and have decided they are ready. Damean had a very nice bubblenest in his tank and Lavander has a nice belly and is barring up so indicating to me they are ready to go.(does that sentence make sense? lol) 

Any ways here's a pic with Damean in there(he's not in the hurricane glass even though it looks like it )(You may have seen this tank set up in my Sand Subtrate thread when I just got everything into order.)

Oh Damean is a dark blue/black crowntail and Lavander is a veiltail and is a light purple or lavander color just like her name ;P


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Just introduced Lavander about an hour ago and Damean is already building a bubblenest  Usually (for the other boys I've tried) would take 1 to 2 days to start a bubblenest. 
I think it's too cute ^.^ and Lavander is barring up real nice too. If they keep it up I can release Lavander after school tomorrow


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like things are going well. Good luck!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck!!! 

Keep us updated!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks guys 
Wow lols came home to a bubblenest the size of about 1/3 of the tank. Released Lavander about an hour ago and kinda messed up Damean's bubblenest but not bad. He's fixing it though . Lavander has stress stripes but its changing to breeding stripes now as I watch lol. (the tank is in my room so's I can keep a good eye on them o.- )


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Yay! Good Luck! Breeding is soo excited!! I can't wait to get back into it myself! Keep us updated! and we need more pictures!!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

lol I'd most likely be spaming this with pics if my camera card would work in my computer. If I want to take pics I have to use my built in cam on my computer and its a pain. Dumb computer anyways the card used to work in it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow seems to be going great good luck..cant wait till an update..!!;D


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok got home from school and Damean has made an even bigger nest. It's almost half the size of the tank and the biggest I've seen any of my other males make!! I walked in my room and looked at the tank and went :shock: Holy Moly!! lols

Got a pic with my computer so here it is ;D
(The light realy reflects off of the bubbles in that pic)....Damean is off behind the plants chaseing Lavander if you were wondering where he was


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! The nest is definitely ready for eggs.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

You think lols  (that's ok I think so too ;P)
Just witnessed Lavanders first aproach... and then Damean chased her away -.-


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll spawn when they're ready. Maybe he wants to do more work on the bubblenest


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

thinkin the'll spawn sometime tonight or early tomorrow morning


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

That is some bubble nest! Puts my males' nests to shame!

Sounds like they are ready to breed. I hope you spam us with pics! lmao


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Holy smokes that's a big nest!!!!!!! :shock:

Good luck!!!! Sounds like everything is going great.  They might spawn quicker if you turn out the light, I've found that the female is more comfortable and it keeps them calmer.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

ya Damean doesnt seem to be working on it any more though. There is still bubbles everywhere though. And Lavander still has breeding bars so I'm not that worried. 
Ok I did shut the lights off an hour ago and Lavander isn't hiding as much hmmm...spawn soon meybe?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope so! Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok  
Turned the lights back on because it was getting dark a couple hours ago.It was getting dark because of storm clouds...I think it's suppose to storm tonight...sure is windy though and it did sprinkle very lightly a lil bit ago.
Anyways Lavander had stress stripes for a while but now she looks like just normal colored. Damean has finally started working on the bubblenest again but not the huge bubblenest(the huge bubblnest isnt very huge any more)He's workin on the little one he made in the plants now.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

well Damean isnt working on his bubblenest anymore. Gonna give them till tomorrow.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I decided to leave them together because Damean wasn't beating her up realy. They were just pretty much being friends.

But then suddenly last night I had to go Kansas because once again my grandma is in the hospital. Her and my grandpa were going to visit a friend and my grandma got sick and they rushed her to the hospital with a 106 fever, another infection in her open wound(still from her heart bypass surgery), and her heart wasn't working to well. She is doing a hole lot better now though and is on the road to recovery again.

I had to seperate Lavander into the hurricane glass while I am gone. Meybe this will get Damean to work on his bubblenest again.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

A trick i've found works well is to seperate the female until the male has a nest, and he's flaring and she's all barred up in a submissive head down position inside the hurricane glass. Then at night turn out all the lights and then release her in the dark. They won't be able to see eachother very well, but they'll know the other is there and it will drive them nuts! 90% of the time when I do this, the fish are spawning by morning!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

sounds like you are sure to get a spawn very soon and i see that your enjoying yourself as well.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks but I gave up on them for now. 
Damean just wasn't going to work on his bubble nest anymore and Lavander had stress stripes. I also had my 2 little girlies die of fin rot and I think Athena is going to pass of fin rot too. My plakat that I rescued still has Ick and now fin rot I think too. With my grandma sick in another state I havent had time to do anything.(I'm trying my best but it seems not to work)

So as soon as everything settles down I can try again. I just need to restrane myself from trying again untill I get my room moved around.(Parents renovated part of the basement into a master bedroom for them so I get their old bedroom upstairs when they move to the basement ;D Which means I have more room for tanks...hmmm)


----------

